# Degreasing a skull?



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I've read on here that you need to mix ammonia and water with dawn dishwashing detergent to degrease a skull. Where do I get the ammonia at?


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

you should be ble to buy amonia at any grocery store. when you use it never add bleach. it will cause a chemicle reaction you won't believe.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Any grocery store, Walmart, K Mart, hardware store...


----------



## CCWhitetail (Jun 15, 2009)

Steeld3_ 4,
are using this mix during boiling,
or after as a wash down?
Thats interesting.
Dawn is a great grease-cutter.
I have never thought of that before.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently did one by filling a 5 gal bucket with water, letting the skull and what little bit was left on it, soak for about a week. The bacteria did a great job getting into the small nooks and crannies, nasal cavities etc.

After that, I took it to the local car wash, hung it from one of the clips used to wash off floor mats, and hit it with the tire and wheel degreaser setting and high pressure wand.

Came out great I think. All it needs now is a little peroxide.


----------



## Louisianaboy (Aug 24, 2008)

You can find ammonia at Walmart. Use the clear ammonia and not the yellow kind. Mixed with the clear Dawn detergent and it makes an excellent degreaser. It helps if the water temp is warm and speeds up the process. I use an Elite glass heater in my degrease set-up. I normally degrease whitetails about a month changing the water about every 3-4 days.


----------

